# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Φούρνος & Εστία > [Neff] mega 4649

## ΕΥΤΥΧΙΟΣ

Καλησπέρα.Έχω τον παραπάνω φούρνο εντοιχίζομενος .Ανάβει όλα δουλεύουν κανονικά δε ζεστάνει.Γνωρίζει κάποιος κατι?Ισως αντίσταση?Τα προγράμματα γυρνάνε κανονικά όλα.

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Μια αντίσταση έχει ο φούρνος; Δεν έχει grill ,πάνω κάτω κτλ; Αν δεν λειτουργεί καμμία τότε αποκλείεται να κάηκαν όλες μαζί , μάλλον έχει ξεκολλήσει κάποια επαφή ή φύσα και δεν έχει παροχή στις αντιστάσεις, άνοιξε την πλάτη του φούρνου ( εκτός ρεύματος) και τσεκαρε οπτικά τις συνδέσεις , δείξε μας και καμμιά φωτό.

Στάλθηκε από το FS8032 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ΕΥΤΥΧΙΟΣ

Ευχαριστώ, για το ενδιαφέρον.

----------


## klik

Την ωρα τη ρυθμισες;

----------

mikemtb73 (06-08-19)

----------


## ΕΥΤΥΧΙΟΣ

Όχι.Δείχνει όμως ώρα.

----------


## ΕΥΤΥΧΙΟΣ

Φώτο πως ανεβαζω

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Άσε να την ανεβάσω εγώ την φωτό 
https://www.olx.ua/uk/obyavlenie/vst...9-IDDcrGg.html
Και παρακάτω κάποιος υποτίθεται έμπειρος δηλώνει ότι η συγκεκριμένη δεν έχει θερμοστάτη και λειτουργεί με πλήρη θερμότητα συνεχώς . και έλεγχος σε κάποιο ρελέ . (πιθανόν προρυθμισμένο θερμοστάτη κρυφό ανάλογα το πρόγραμμα που θα επιλέξεις π.χ. για ψήσιμο ψωμιού κτλ ) 
https://www.justanswer.com/appliance...-elements.html

----------


## ΕΥΤΥΧΙΟΣ

Ο φούρνος έχει και grill και πάνω κάτω αντίσταση

----------


## ΕΥΤΥΧΙΟΣ

ΟΚ βρέθηκε το πρόβλημα ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## p270

ποιο ηταν το προβλημα;

----------


## ΕΥΤΥΧΙΟΣ

> ποιο ηταν το προβλημα;


ΑΝ ΤΟΝ ΑΝΟΙΓΟΚΛΕΙΣΗΣ 5 ΦΟΡΕΣ ΠΑΕΙ ΣΕ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΕΙΑ ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΑΣ .ΔΕΝ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΑΝΤΙΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ. :W00t:  :W00t:

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Και πως τον επανεφερες;

Στάλθηκε από το FS8032 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ΕΥΤΥΧΙΟΣ

Με τον ίδιο τρόπο
.Το γράφει και στο εγχειρίδιο

----------

